# Anyone done an egg share at exeter or Bristol



## LauraLoo20 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi again. 

I was wondering as to wether anyone here ca give me any informTION on an egg share scheme at either bristol or exeter. what did you pay for and how long did you have to wait for. baby dust to u all xx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Laura - have you posted on the Devon and Bristol/Glos boards too? I am a regular on the Bristol board and don't know of anyone I know doing e/s there, but you never know, there might be somebody who has. Worth a try!

Bristol - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=229.0

Devon - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=226.0

Good luck.

Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## LauraLoo20 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you ill have a look xx


----------



## joanne140 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Lauraloo did u find out if they do egg sharing at Bristol?


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Lauraloo,
                  You may already know by now, but my consultant in cornwall told me that they don't do egg share at Bristol, but they do at Exeter. I am waiting to find out if I can egg share there at the moment, have a very friendly/helpful egg share coordinator there called Jason he has been very helpful so far. Hope that helps, good luck with it all


----------

